# Saturday - Jan 25 Huge Internet Denial of Services attack staggers Internet



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2003)

The english version: We and every other website is getting hammered like mad.

The technical:
MS SQL Server Worm Wreaking Havoc 


> "Since about midnight EST almost every host on the internet has been receiving a 376 byte UDP payload on port ms-sql-m (1434) from a random infected server. Reports of some hosts receiving 10 per minute or more. internetpulse.net is reporting UUNet and Internap are being hit very hard. This is the cause of major connectivity problems being experienced worldwide. It is believed this worm leverages a vulnerability published in June 2002. Several core routers have taken to blocking port 1434 outright. If you run Microsoft SQL Server, make sure the public internet can't access it. If you manage a gateway, consider dropping UDP packets sent to port 1434." bani adds "This has effectively disabled 5 of the 13 root nameservers."



More info at:
ABC - Virus overwhelms global internet systems 
http://abcnews.go.com/wire/Politics/ap20030125_423.html

BBC - Virus-like attack hits web traffic 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/2693925.stm

CBS - Internet woes spread; may be Receeding 
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/01/25/tech/main537959.shtml

CNN - Electronic attack slows internet 
http://europe.cnn.com/2003/TECH/internet/01/25/internet.attack/index.html

Fox - Virus-like infection staggers internet traffic 
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,76566,00.html

MSNBC - Virus-like attack slows web traffic 
http://www.msnbc.com/news/864184.asp?0cm=c10

Reuters - Hackers crash internet services in S Korea
http://reuters.com/newsArticle.jhtm...MCRBAEZSFEY?type=internetNews&storyID=2108788

Slashdot
http://Slashdot.org


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2003)

And now recently an organized web-hacking contest!


----------

